# Smallmouth bass vs. round goby



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Alas, posting in the outdoor events/seminars forum is like shouting your news to a great big room full of nobody; nobody seems to check there, and everybody should...just in case. In any event, I'm posting here because this talk should be interesting to smallmouth anglers everywhere, but especially any who fish Lake Erie: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=223876.

Enjoy!


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Soon... This promises to be an interesting meeting. I hope some OGF members can make it. If so, please introduce yourselves.


----------

